# Royal Blue Dwarf Gouramis Spawned !!



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

When I reported that I saw something similar to spawning behaviour, Ameekplec congratulated me and told me they have spawned. I wasn't entirely sure though, as I couldn't really see much else, no obvious signs of eggs, etc..

This morning (after few days), I was just looking over the bubble nest from the top, just to be sure before I try water change that there's no eggs or frys floating around.. then I found some that looked like tiny fish fry, not moving though... couldn't tell by naked eyes, so took some pictures then I noticed one of them was slowly moving.. these must be my gourami frys!!

They seem big enough to be moved to netted nursery container. Should I wait a little more just in case other eggs (that I cannot really see) hatch completely ??


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I would net them out to a covered, low water level, warm, nursery aquarium as stated here:
http://www.essortment.com/all/breedinggourami_rdks.htm
You can get liquid fry food from most fish stores. It comes in tubes like this:
http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/490/

Good luck


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow ... Awesome picture!!!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats on the fry


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Told you so! 

Good luck with the tiniest of tiny fry!!

BTW, they can swim through the holes in the mesh of a net breeder


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats, they are cute little things. Have you named them yet?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

congrats!!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Sorry I was a little excited because I really wanted to see this...

I hope the net mesh is small enough. That's all I've got for these guys right now. I don't want to move them to another tank yet..


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmm.. I thought those frys will stay inside netted nursery container. As Ameekplec said they can get through the mesh, and looking closely the openings are about the size of frys. 

This morning I could not locate any of them inside the netted nursery. 

If I locate any of them, I should really move them to another tank of their own, or even a jug/bowl for a while...

or put them in my shrimp tank until they grow big enough to become a threat to shrimp frys...


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Shrimp tank would be a good idea as the shrimp would eat up all the left over food mess so it won't go mouldy. Of course make sure the shrimp tank is heated.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I hope I can find some frys. They weren't moving at all, so I thought I could just leave them there.

Yes, the shrimp tank is heated...


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree that the shrimp tank as a temporary nursery would be ideal. That is if you can find them. 

When I setup my shrimp tank, I got surprised with Danio fry and they are still happily co-existing. I'm just waiting for the danios to grow a bit before finding them a new home. 

Or using them as an excuse for a new tank.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I should have acted more quickly. All are gone, none left... I wonder where they went..


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Maybe my hopes are not all lost yet?

Will this hatch or is this just a bad one??


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Not sure about that one, I'll let someone else answer. 

What tank are the fry in now? What about other tank mates? Fry are usually tasty snacks but sometimes you'll be surprised at there survival. Who know's you might find a juvie swimming around sooner or later.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

They were in 20G community tank, it is somewhat overstocked so I doubt they'll be able to avoid them. However, it's heavily planted and Java moss has been growing very well on the driftwood so I'm sure there are enough hiding places for the little ones.

I also checked my filter (eheim 2213) and couldnt' find any.

I'm still curious what prompted them to move out of the nursery..


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd keep an eye out during feedings; That's how I found my first platy fry. He just darted out from a crevice in my driftwood and the promptly disapeared again. 

They probably followed their instincts, they realised they are food for everyone so they issued a collective cry of; "Let's get the heck out of here"...


----------



## Yulichka (Oct 8, 2008)

cuold you please tell me where you got the female dwarf gouramies ??? I have blue dwarf and a red dwarf amd my red dwarf gourami is nesting and i cant find females in Toronto !


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Some stores sell females separately. I got one from NAFB (North American Fish Breeders) in Scarborough. However, I think I saw one in Walmart somewhere too.

Check other LFS if you have them around, except Big Als. Big Als always sell them in pairs.


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

conix67 said:


> Some stores sell females separately. I got one from NAFB (North American Fish Breeders) in Scarborough. However, I think I saw one in Walmart somewhere too.
> 
> Check other LFS if you have them around, except Big Als. Big Als always sell them in pairs.


Perhaps most other Big Al's locations sell in pairs, but I was just at the Whitby location today and they have males and females together in a tank, with separate prices for pairs, males, and females...


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

congrats on the fry, and im sorry for your loss of the fry.

How hard is it to breed the gouramis? 
Was it planned? did you do anything special?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I didn't do anything special, except that my male dwarf was replaced after the one I had died. The new one immediately began building up the bubble nest, then I saw the spawning behaviour. Few days later I could see the frys.


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

nice!
whats your tank set up?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

It's a 20G planted. Here's some photos

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4919&page=3


----------

